# Seagate drives.. China or Thailand ?



## Fif23 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to purchase a new 500gb drive by seagate after WD and Hitachi failed me. 
First of all, is this 7200 500gb seagate a good drive ? (same as WD and the rest ? ) 
I also heard the China made drives are much more stable, but I just heard. don't really know the reason..

So, is it a safe buy ? 

Thanks ahead Sirs.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes it is. Seagates are wonderful drives and they should last. Strange about yout WD and Hitachi though, were they long used drives (like years) or were they early floppers? As far as where they are made, only way to tell is when you get the drive.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 23, 2008)

No matter where they come from they would have to go through a rigorous test to make sure they work and are up to standard.

Well I would hop so anyway.


----------



## Fif23 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks !  Eagle, I admit the WD drives that did die were 4 years + old... It's just that I have more than 10 dead ones on my desk so I figured why not try Seagate 

The hitachi was only 2 years old though, totally dead.. Doesn't even spin up.

On my way to pick up a seagate ..


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 23, 2008)

that have anything to do with the 7200.10 rev 3.AAK / 3.AAC ?

ive had both, i currently have the 3.AAC and its like almost twice as fast as the 3.AAK, i dont remember 100% but i think my current one was made in china and the other made in i forget where.


----------



## Fif23 (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright, I just got back from the store.. I have a China drive  OEM package.
I noticed a small jumper on it, i can choose either 150GBPS or 300GBPS, it seems like its on 150, i just left it that way and installed windows, is that OK ?

BTW it says the drive is 465GB in windows, but i guess thats normal.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Chinese children have very little hands, it gives them the ability to put the megabytings on the disks in extremely high density. Thai kids are known for other things.

I highly doubt the difference between factories are noticeable. Though if someone has a source for the statement it's always interesting to know.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I dont know if a drive made in  China is better or worse than one made in Thailand.  Generally most manufactures these days could have multiple manufacturing plants across the world.

I love my 320 Seagate.  It runs a single platter which is slightly faster than a double platter unit.  I would suggest the 640 as I believe Segate offers a single platter version.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 24, 2008)

depending on the seagate drive you get the china drives did go through a time where they had a high failure rate and poor performance mesaure.  i have a thread up here in a few places reguarding my seagate drives. they are 7200.11 drives 320gb single platter and both of them have access times in the 20ms range.  i've tried to get seagate to acknowledge the issue and they've failed to assist me.  the drives work but my 5 year old sata 1 wd 200 caviar drives had access times of 12.4 in raid 0.  i figured the 7200.11 drives would be at least as good if not better.  also seagate lost a lawsuit with mit over the aac technology so the drive doesn't have it, and that sux imho.  you're choice though, check reviews on newegg/web and choose one for yourself.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to be a big seagate fan... but have now moved to samsung f1. Consider it.


----------



## Fif23 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I'll try this Seagate out since I already bought it today, if I don't like it, I can always try something else..   I hear nothing but good stuff about Samsung though...


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> I used to be a big seagate fan... but have now moved to samsung f1. Consider it.



Is there any reason you switched?  Warranty?  Product lifespan?  Surely you have something that caused you to switch.


----------

